# A Big Hello



## Illusion (Sep 3, 2004)

I finaly decided to register with this site, so a big hello  to every one, from the Middle East (where i live:not a place I guess you get many people from)

Unfortunatly there is only a very very small community of techies out here, so I hope I will be able to meet more people here!


----------



## avkid (Sep 3, 2004)

hello and welcome, hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Illusion,

Glad to have you on the site! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to our little online community. 

Hope to see you around the forums often!

-dvsDave


----------



## zac850 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi and Welcome!

Where in the middle east do you live? I have family in Israel, and been down there a few times, always enjoyed myself. Its a beautiful area in its own way (not all of the fighting, but thats besides the point....).


----------



## Illusion (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi zac850,

No I live quite a long way from Israel, next to Saudi on an island called Bahrain. However I agree when you say it is a beautiful area. Fortunatly Bahrain is quite far removed from the fighting in the area


----------



## zac850 (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, I sort of assumed that given the large area, you wouldn't live near Israel. However, its very good that you live away from the fighting.

Anyway, welcome, I hope to see you around the forums a lot.


----------

